

Foursquare plaintext cred transmission was discussed back in February 2010 - teequeue
http://intrepidusgroup.com/insight/2010/02/im-in-ur-4sq-snarfin-ur-password-part-i/
Foursquare plaintext cred transmission was discussed back in February 2010, but Foursquare seemed to ignore it.
======
oSPANNERo
Wow... not surprising but certainly informative. Another case of a software
company not bothering to realize that all authentication should be secure no
matter if you are "checking in" or managing your Bank Account!

